# Erling Braut Haland



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2019)

Calciatore 19enne del Salisburgo, tripletta all'esordio in Champions League. In campionato 11 gol in 7 partite. Nel complesso 17 gol stagionali in 9 partite. Da tenere d'occhio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Calciatore 19enne del Salisburgo, tripletta all'esordio in Champions League. In campionato 11 gol in 7 partite. Nel complesso 17 gol stagionali in 9 partite. Da tenere d'occhio.



Forte forte, lo seguivo dallo scorso anno grazie ad una pagina facebook specializzata nel calcio nordico.
Veloce, potente e dal fisico marmoreo (1.95 per una novantina di chili, e puo ancora crescere), uno così in Italia potrebbe dominare nei prossimi anni.

Tra l'altro è il figlio di quel famoso Haland che fu volontariamente steccato da Roy Keane, i più stagionati ricorderanno bene


----------



## Lambro (18 Settembre 2019)

Se continua così in champions, è un giocatore che già l'anno prossimo sarà in una top level europea.
La rivincita di Halland padre dopo quella roba da codice penale che gli fece roy keane.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Calciatore 19enne del Salisburgo, tripletta all'esordio in Champions League. In campionato 11 gol in 7 partite. Nel complesso 17 gol stagionali in 9 partite. Da tenere d'occhio.



Probabilmente, già ora, chiederebbero sugli 80/90


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

Occhio a tanti nel Salisburgo. Fucina di talenti impressionante. Il Napoli e il Liverpool devono stare molto attenti.

Haland a me sembra il primo Belotti. Lo vorrei rivedere con continuità.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Calciatore 19enne del Salisburgo, tripletta all'esordio in Champions League. In campionato 11 gol in 7 partite. Nel complesso 17 gol stagionali in 9 partite. Da tenere d'occhio.



Giocatore giovane ma già molto conosciuto. Ovviamente finito presto nella rete della Red Bull.
Attaccante di straordinaria forza atletica, anche molto veloce, aggressivo oltre i limiti, cerca sempre il contatto, è anche discreto tecnicamente. Come potenziale è un top assoluto a livello mondiale, non da ieri.

Però è già in mano alla RB che dunque chiederà cifre folli. Se tutto va come deve andare passerà al Lipsia, bottega carissima e società ormai in grado di trattenere i migliori se vuole, visti gli enormi mezzi economici.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Calciatore 19enne del Salisburgo, tripletta all'esordio in Champions League. In campionato 11 gol in 7 partite. Nel complesso 17 gol stagionali in 9 partite. Da tenere d'occhio.


Giocatore che conosco poco per dare un giudizio. Da quel poco che ho visto fisicamente è veramente un colosso, difficile da buttare giù e anche veloce nonostante la stazza. Un attaccante sicuramente interessante, da seguire.


----------



## juventino (31 Ottobre 2019)

Si dice che la Juve sia molto interessata.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Gennaio 2020)

Gol all'esordio in Bundesliga.
Gol al primo pallone toccato in Bundesliga.
Gol dopo 180' secondi dal suo ingresso in campo.
Prima doppietta in Bundesliga con la maglia del Dortmund.
30 gol stagionali.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Gennaio 2020)

Tripletta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Io aspetterei a giudicarlo. In tecnica è carente e in genere gli attaccanti con poca tecnica sfondano raramente, ad alti livelli, eccezioni a parte.

Lo giudicherò l’anno prossimo.


----------



## Lambro (18 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei a giudicarlo. In tecnica è carente e in genere gli attaccanti con poca tecnica sfondano raramente, ad alti livelli, eccezioni a parte.
> 
> Lo giudicherò l’anno prossimo.



Ehh un paracarro come Lukaku


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ehh un paracarro come Lukaku



Infatti ho scritto “eccezioni a parte”. 

Lukaku lo avrei preso, potendo, perché si è confermato su più stagioni, in diversi anni. E comunque tecnicamente Lukaker che bontà lo vedo superiore ad Haaland, non di molto ma superiore.


----------



## Heaven (18 Gennaio 2020)

Incredibile, tripletta al debutto... e stavano perdendo 3-1. Vedremo se è in stato di grazia o se durerà per anni


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Per come l'ho visto in champions, non sono sorpreso del suo impatto in Bundes.

Haaland diventerà una leggenda tra la generazione dei 2000.

Con lui e Sancho il Dortmund ha una coppia incredibile. Occhio ai gialli nel prossimo futuro...


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Incredibile, tripletta al debutto... e stavano perdendo 3-1. Vedremo se è in stato di grazia o se durerà per anni



Tripletta in 23 minuti.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Gennaio 2020)

Ormai i grandi talenti giovani che non finiscono direttamente in Liga o Premier, preferiscono la Bundesliga. Stadi pieni, società sane, clima festoso, calcio offensivo da parte di tutte le squadre. 
A noi rimangono solo gli scarti delle grandi squadre spagnole o inglesi, cui devi garantire un ingaggio doppio di quanto meritino per spingerli a venire in questo campionato osceno.
Sarei sorpreso Olmo scegliesse di venire in serie A, e infatti non ci credo assolutamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Gennaio 2020)

È indubbiamente ancora presto. Ma questo ragazzo è una roba spaventosa, ho letto che nelle quattro competizioni giocate quest’anno ha più gol che presenze in ognuna di esse. Credo che per fisico e caratteristiche possa essere l’erede naturale dei vari Van Basten e Ibrahimovic


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È indubbiamente ancora presto. Ma questo ragazzo è una roba spaventosa, ho letto che nelle quattro competizioni giocare quest’anno ha più gol che presenze in ognuna di esse. Credo che per fisico e caratteristiche possa essere l’erede naturale dei vari Van Basten e Ibrahimovic



Non diciamolo neanche per scherzo, non ha nemmeno un miliardesimo della loro tecnica. Aspettiamo.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È indubbiamente ancora presto. Ma questo ragazzo è una roba spaventosa, ho letto che nelle quattro competizioni giocare quest’anno ha più gol che presenze in ognuna di esse. Credo che per fisico e caratteristiche possa essere l’erede naturale dei vari Van Basten e Ibrahimovic



Mmm no no. Haaland tecnicamente è altra cosa, manco paragonabile. 

Se proprio si vuole fare un paragone con nomi noti, Haaland è Inzaghi dentro il corpo di Lukaku.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mmm no no. Haaland tecnicamente è altra cosa, manco paragonabile.
> 
> Se proprio si vuole fare un paragone con nomi noti, Haaland è Inzaghi dentro il corpo di Lukaku.



Non intendo tecnicamente, ma ho citato quei due per intendere che lo vedo come il classico lungagnone che fa reparto da solo in attacco ed è in grado di fare la differenza sempre. È chiaro poi che ognuno è diverso dagli altri. È ancora presto ma Ibra a 19 anni non era ancora nessuno. Haaland rispetto ai giovani centravanti che si stanno affacciando sul calcio ha le qualità per essere un fenomeno epocale


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Questo é devastante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Gennaio 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È indubbiamente ancora presto. Ma questo ragazzo è una roba spaventosa, ho letto che nelle quattro competizioni giocate quest’anno ha più gol che presenze in ognuna di esse. Credo che per fisico e caratteristiche possa essere l’erede naturale dei vari Van Basten e Ibrahimovic



23 partite .... 31 gol e 7 assist... un gol ogni 48’


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mmm no no. Haaland tecnicamente è altra cosa, manco paragonabile.
> 
> Se proprio si vuole fare un paragone con nomi noti, Haaland è Inzaghi dentro il corpo di Lukaku.



Perfetto. Quoto per filo e per segno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Gennaio 2020)

Dove sono i giuventini rosiconi che lo considerano un fuoco di paglia e sopravvalutato!?


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 23 partite .... 31 gol e 7 assist... un gol ogni 48’



Oltre allo strapotere fisico a colpire è l'intensità, quella ferocia da leader vero.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Dove sono i giuventini rosiconi che lo considerano un fuoco di paglia e sopravvalutato!?



Il problema è giudicare un calciatore da una sola stagione. Eppure nel calcio fuochi di paglia ce ne sono stati tanti. E il calcio è anche pieno di giocatori che hanno fallito qualche stagione e poi si sono rivelati forti.
Non è una questione di rosicamento ma di buon senso direi..


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è giudicare un calciatore da una sola stagione. Eppure nel calcio fuochi di paglia ce ne sono stati tanti. E il calcio è anche pieno di giocatori che hanno fallito qualche stagione e poi si sono rivelati forti.
> Non è una questione di rosicamento ma di buon senso direi..



lo stesso buon senso nelle valutazioni che avete con de ligt?


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo stesso buon senso nelle valutazioni che avete con de ligt?



Certo. Perché ti pare normale giudicare “cesso” “fallimento “ “flop” un ragazzo di 20 anni dopo 10 partite no? Non considerarando che adesso sta migliorando ovviamente. Questo è normale no? Si giudica troppo velocemente...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo. Perché ti pare normale giudicare “cesso” “fallimento “ “flop” un ragazzo di 20 anni dopo 10 partite no? Non considerarando che adesso sta migliorando ovviamente. Questo è normale no? Si giudica troppo velocemente...



De Ligt diventerá fortissimo, anche perché giocherá tanto... ogni volta che uno gli porta via il posto da titolare si rompe di brutto.
Io non oserei mai portargli via il posto..


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> De Ligt diventerá fortissimo, anche perché giocherá tanto... ogni volta che uno gli porta via il posto da titolare si rompe di brutto.
> Io non oserei mai portargli via il posto..



 mamma mia se ci penso hai ragione


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è giudicare un calciatore da una sola stagione. Eppure nel calcio fuochi di paglia ce ne sono stati tanti. E il calcio è anche pieno di giocatori che hanno fallito qualche stagione e poi si sono rivelati forti.
> Non è una questione di rosicamento ma di buon senso direi..



Se avessi buon senso di fronte a un esordio cosí diresti che qua stiamo parlando di un crack.


----------



## numero 3 (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è giudicare un calciatore da una sola stagione. Eppure nel calcio fuochi di paglia ce ne sono stati tanti. E il calcio è anche pieno di giocatori che hanno fallito qualche stagione e poi si sono rivelati forti.
> Non è una questione di rosicamento ma di buon senso direi..



Analisi perfetta ma non spetta a noi tifosi capire se certi giocatori sono un fuoco di paglia o no.
Il direttore sportivo deve riuscire a capire se fisicamente caratterialmente e professionalmente il giocatore acerbo di 19 anni sta facendo la stagione della vita o se tenderà a migliorare ancora. Per primo hanno informazioni che noi non abbiamo sulla vita privata e situazioni familiari poi in base a quello decidono di investire sul giocatore. 
Non è facile ma credo che nel caso di Erling ci troviamo di fronte ad un talento assoluto.
Avessimo potuto comprarlo noi e affiancato a Ibra avremmo dato una bella scossa alla stagione e un bel segnale al mondo che " stiamo tornando " peccato.
Speriamo in Tonali.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Se avessi buon senso di fronte a un esordio cosí diresti che qua stiamo parlando di un crack.


Per una tripletta devo dire che è un crack? Dai..


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Analisi perfetta ma non spetta a noi tifosi capire se certi giocatori sono un fuoco di paglia o no.
> Il direttore sportivo deve riuscire a capire se fisicamente caratterialmente e professionalmente il giocatore acerbo di 19 anni sta facendo la stagione della vita o se tenderà a migliorare ancora. Per primo hanno informazioni che noi non abbiamo sulla vita privata e situazioni familiari poi in base a quello decidono di investire sul giocatore.
> Non è facile ma credo che nel caso di Erling ci troviamo di fronte ad un talento assoluto.
> Avessimo potuto comprarlo noi e affiancato a Ibra avremmo dato una bella scossa alla stagione e un bel segnale al mondo che " stiamo tornando " peccato.
> Speriamo in Tonali.



Noi siamo solo tifosi, sono gli addetti ai lavori a dover giudicare 
Ma anche loro sbagliano...a volte
Il giudizio su un giocatore si base su troppi fattori diversi, su azioni che devono o non devono accadere, contesti, circostanze...
Puoi solo fare previsioni quando parli di giovani ma non può essere un giudizio definitivo.
Promette bene ok, ma non lo posso giudicare adesso men che meno dire che è un crack


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Se avessi buon senso di fronte a un esordio cosí diresti che qua stiamo parlando di un crack.



Piatek in Milan-Napoli sembrava Van Basten.


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per una tripletta devo dire che è un crack? Dai..



Una!?
Tripletta all'esordio in Champions, 8 gol in 6 partite.
Nel campionato austriaco (non fenomenale, però...) 16 gol e 6 assist in 14 partite. 
Tripletta all'esordio in Bundesliga.
A 19 anni. 
Se non é questo un crack chi lo é?
Secondo me siete un po' la volpe che non arriva all'uva.


----------



## Lambro (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Noi siamo solo tifosi, sono gli addetti ai lavori a dover giudicare
> Ma anche loro sbagliano...a volte
> Il giudizio su un giocatore si base su troppi fattori diversi, su azioni che devono o non devono accadere, contesti, circostanze...
> Puoi solo fare previsioni quando parli di giovani ma non può essere un giudizio definitivo.
> Promette bene ok, ma non lo posso giudicare adesso men che meno dire che è un crack



1) tu ci devi mettere del tuo, impegnarti avere voglia di migliorare, fame, anche col contrattone che ti sistema la vita.
2) la squadra, se sei una punta soprattutto, deve supportarti per le tue caratteristiche, è fondamentale.

Da giovane è facile perdersi , per un Messi o un Iniesta ci sono state migliaia di Mastour o di Denilson che pareva l'erede di Ronaldinho.
Ronaldinho stesso una volta persa la testa e pieno di soldi è calato moltissimo di rendimento.
Haaland è da scorprire per bene agli altissimi livelli, è partito molto forte in champions e solitamente quella è una sentenza, il Borussia è la sua squadra perfetta perchè offensiva e piena di entusiasmo.
Ma ha solo iniziato, si parlava di Joao Felix come di Pelè solo fino a 3 mesi fa..


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Una!?
> Tripletta all'esordio in Champions, 8 gol in 6 partite.
> Nel campionato austriaco (non fenomenale, però...) 16 gol e 6 assist in 14 partite.
> Tripletta all'esordio in Bundesliga.
> ...



No non sono il tipo da volpe che non arriva all’uva 
Non riesco proprio io, di mio, a dire che un giocatore sia un crack per mezza stagione


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 1) tu ci devi mettere del tuo, impegnarti avere voglia di migliorare, fame, anche col contrattone che ti sistema la vita.
> 2) la squadra, se sei una punta soprattutto, deve supportarti per le tue caratteristiche, è fondamentale.
> 
> Da giovane è facile perdersi , per un Messi o un Iniesta ci sono state migliaia di Mastour o di Denilson che pareva l'erede di Ronaldinho.
> ...



Quoto!
Andiamoci piano per Dio. Poi in halaand c’è qualcosa che non mi convince: tecnicamente non è il massimo, e come tipo di attaccante non mi fa impazzire. Certo è che voglio vedere come prosegue la sua carriera. Sembra promettere bene me tra il dire e il fare...
Giustamente parli di felix che sembrava dovesse spaccare tutto e sta facendo fatica sll’atletico, anche se potenzialmente è davvero un crack


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto!
> Andiamoci piano per Dio. *Poi in halaand c’è qualcosa che non mi convince: tecnicamente non è il massimo, e come tipo di attaccante non mi fa impazzire.* Certo è che voglio vedere come prosegue la sua carriera. Sembra promettere bene me tra il dire e il fare...
> Giustamente parli di felix che sembrava dovesse spaccare tutto e sta facendo fatica sll’atletico, anche se potenzialmente è davvero un crack



È il motivo per il quale anche io predico pazienza su Haaland. Di attaccanti non tecnici che arrivano alle più alte vette del calcio ne sono esistiti (uno ci ha fatto vincere la settima CL), ne esistono e ne esisteranno, ma in genere sono pochi, molto pochi.

Era così un tempo ed è così ancora di più oggi, dove gli attaccanti devono essere “the whole package”.

Haaland sembra uno che potrebbe farcela ma è davvero troppo presto. Non parliamo di uno Sheva, parliamo di uno che gli è inferiore di categorie (e Sheva d’altronde era un attaccante molto tecnico e completissimo), perciò la pazienza è d’obbligo.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È il motivo per il quale anche io predico pazienza su Haaland. Di attaccanti non tecnici che arrivano alle più alte vette del calcio ne sono esistiti (uno ci ha fatto vincere la settima CL), ne esistono e ne esisteranno, ma in genere sono pochi, molto pochi.
> 
> Era così un tempo ed è così ancora di più oggi, dove gli attaccanti devono essere “the whole package”.
> 
> Haaland sembra uno che potrebbe farcela ma è davvero troppo presto. Non parliamo di uno Sheva, parliamo di uno che gli è inferiore di categorie (e Sheva d’altronde era un attaccante molto tecnico e completissimo), perciò la pazienza è d’obbligo.



Ecco!! Hai detto tutto tu, non posso che concordare.
Oggi gli attaccati come haaland sono una minoranza. Uno che è al top è icardi ed è un caso più unico che raro ormai.
Come dici tu gli attaccanti oggi devono essere whole package, vedi lewandoski, benzema, suarez, higuain, cavani, neymar, mbappe, aguero ecc ecc
Poi a me piacciono gli sheva, gli ibra, i tevez ecc
Haaland può farcela si ma può anche decisamente fallire. I gol di oggi sono gli unici che valgono per lui per ora, insieme a quelli in CL perché il campionato austriaco non lo considero neanche.
Sono corsi e ricorsi storici nel calcio, quando si grida al crack io ci vado coi piedi di piombo e diffido sempre dei classici fenomeni da forum ( e sia chiaro, i forum per dinamiche sono tutti uguali, che siano milanisti, juventini, interisti ecc). Mi vengono i mente nomi come dolberg, per parlare dei giorni nostri, belotti, sanchez del bayern, o più indietro quella sega di Diego capel per il quale la gente si strappava i capelli ecc
Tra l’altro mi viene in mente la storia di Martin Fenin, un attaccante ceco che nel 2007 era trattato dalla Juve e i tifosi impazzivano per lui, poi andò al Francoforte, segnò all’esordio ed era diventato un crack, poi è sparito miseramente


----------



## Mou (19 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco!! Hai detto tutto tu, non posso che concordare.
> Oggi gli attaccati come haaland sono una minoranza. Uno che è al top è icardi ed è un caso più unico che raro ormai.
> Come dici tu gli attaccanti oggi devono essere whole package, vedi lewandoski, benzema, suarez, higuain, cavani, neymar, mbappe, aguero ecc ecc
> Poi a me piacciono gli sheva, gli ibra, i tevez ecc
> ...



Pensa che Fenin ha poi chiuso la carriera nella squadra B... di una squadra della serie B ceca.  A 30 anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco!! Hai detto tutto tu, non posso che concordare.
> Oggi gli attaccati come haaland sono una minoranza. Uno che è al top è icardi ed è un caso più unico che raro ormai.
> Come dici tu gli attaccanti oggi devono essere whole package, vedi lewandoski, benzema, suarez, higuain, cavani, neymar, mbappe, aguero ecc ecc
> Poi a me piacciono gli sheva, gli ibra, i tevez ecc
> ...



Già. Poi intendiamoci, gli attaccanti non tecnici che arrivano al top in genere hanno qualità pronunciatissime in altri settori. Pippomio ad esempio veniva da tanti anni alla Juve dove nel gioco di connessione era cresciuto tanto. Nella difesa della palla era una bestia, per non parlare dei tempi e le letture dove forse è stato uno dei più grandi attaccanti di sempre. Inoltre aveva un taglio stupendo e una velocità molto importante, merito anche del suo grande professionismo che lo portava a tenere una dieta infernale pur di non prendere mezzo etto e avere sempre quel decimo di secondo in più sui marcatori.

Haaland ha una fisicità debordante e ottima velocità, oltre che un notevole fiuto per il goal, non è certamente una punta che non eccelle in nulla come Piatek (che è più fermo di Ibra nonostante i 14 anni in meno, oltre ad avere la fisicità di un canarino, lo sposti con un dito), perciò potrebbe farcela.

Potrebbe ma per quelli come lui è sempre più dura che per quelli tecnicamente più dotati e completi, perciò i peana adesso hanno davvero poco senso.

Per intenderci, non certo perché sono milanista ma Pato a 18 anni impressionava decisamente di più. Idem Adriano dell’Inda a 19 era ben altro animale. Parliamo di attaccanti dalla caratura tecnica ben superiore, poi si sono persi il primo per colpa di Milan Lab e della gnocca, il secondo perché non era un professionista serio, tra le tante cose, ma loro avevano davvero le stigmate del fuoriclasse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo. Perché ti pare normale giudicare “cesso” “fallimento “ “flop” un ragazzo di 20 anni dopo 10 partite no? Non considerarando che adesso sta migliorando ovviamente. Questo è normale no? Si giudica troppo velocemente...



de ligt fa una stagione buona ed è un fenomeno, questo invece ci andiamo coi piedi di piombo.

i vostri son sempre i migliori


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

ho visto i gol e l'ho visto muoversi. gli auguro di diventare un fenomeno per prendere per il culo i ladri ma a me così dopo 2 minuti non mi pare sto gran che.
ricorda piatek lo scorso anno che ogni tiro gli andava all'angolino e allora si diceva "è un cecchino". poi si è scoperto che ha avuto culo per un anno...
questo ha delle movenze che non mi fanno impazzire. di inzaghi ce n'è 1. vediamo se sarà in grado di replicarlo.
la difesa avversaria sembrava la spal in coppa.
vediamolo un po' prima di giudicarlo


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Già. Poi intendiamoci, gli attaccanti non tecnici che arrivano al top in genere hanno qualità pronunciatissime in altri settori. Pippomio ad esempio veniva da tanti anni alla Juve dove nel gioco di connessione era cresciuto tanto. Nella difesa della palla era una bestia, per non parlare dei tempi e le letture dove forse è stato uno dei più grandi attaccanti di sempre. Inoltre aveva un taglio stupendo e una velocità molto importante, merito anche del suo grande professionismo che lo portava a tenere una dieta infernale pur di non prendere mezzo etto e avere sempre quel decimo di secondo in più sui marcatori.
> 
> Haaland ha una fisicità debordante e ottima velocità, oltre che un notevole fiuto per il goal, non è certamente una punta che non eccelle in nulla come Piatek (che è più fermo di Ibra nonostante i 14 anni in meno, oltre ad avere la fisicità di un canarino, lo sposti con un dito), perciò potrebbe farcela.
> 
> ...



Esattamente. Tra l’altro anche io pensavo poco fa a Pato e Adriano: quelli si che sembravo crack con un futuro roseo che purtroppo si sono persi per teste marce e/o infortuni.
Haaland deve dimostrare tutto e voglio vedere in certi contesti come si comporta. Se continua così va al Bayern sicuramente..


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> de ligt fa una stagione buona ed è un fenomeno, questo invece ci andiamo coi piedi di piombo.
> 
> i vostri son sempre i migliori



De ligt lo seguo da quando ha debuttato. Potenzialmente ha tutto per diventare un top e infatti lo volevano tutti ed è stato pagato un botto. Non è ancora un fenomeno, secondo me può diventarlo ma ha solo 20 anni e può anche rimanere nel limbo. Di de ligt impressiona il potenziale. Cosa c’entra che i nostri sono sempre i migliori? Che senso ha rispondere così quando stiamo parlando tranquillamente? Io non sono tutti i tifosi juventini, non fai altro che generalizzare e stizzirti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho visto i gol e l'ho visto muoversi. gli auguro di diventare un fenomeno per prendere per il culo i ladri ma a me così dopo 2 minuti non mi pare sto gran che.
> *ricorda piatek lo scorso anno che ogni tiro gli andava all'angolino e allora si diceva "è un cecchino". poi si è scoperto che ha avuto culo per un anno...*
> questo ha delle movenze che non mi fanno impazzire. di inzaghi ce n'è 1. vediamo se sarà in grado di replicarlo.
> la difesa avversaria sembrava la spal in coppa.
> vediamolo un po' prima di giudicarlo



Esatto. 

O meglio, per me ha qualità nettamente superiori a quelle di Piatek, un goal in un girone intero di campionato giocando titolare 16 o 17 partite non credo che lo farebbe mai, però si, anche a me da un po’ il sentore di miracolato. 

Anche se nel suo caso almeno le qualità fisiche sono indiscutibili, Piatek non ha mai avuto nemmeno quelle, ha giocato in God Mode per sei mesi e gli riusciva tutto al momento di concludere (pensiamo al goal alla Ibra contro l’Atalanta a Bergamo, manco se lo riprovasse un milione di volte gli riuscirebbe), ma i nodi venivano al pettine appena c’era un difensore tosto, esperto e cattivo a marcarlo, come Acerbi, Chiellini o Skriniar, che non gli facevano toccare boccia manco nel periodo di grazia (parlo di quando era ancora al Genoa, perché quando affrontò queste squadre con la nostra maglia il periodo di grazia era già finito, a ben vedere finì proprio col derby del 17 Marzo, ma Skriniar lo aveva già annichilito in Inter-Genoa all’andata), gran parte dei goal erano contro squadre di bassa classifica, con l’eccezione dei goal (i più belli peraltro) segnati con noi contro Atalanta e Napoli.

Haaland sono sicuro che sia di un’altra pasta, su questo ho zero dubbi, ma essere di un’altra pasta rispetto a Piatek vuol dire poco, visto che parliamo di un attaccante da bassa Serie A o al massimo da metà classifica (e sono generoso, perché sinceramente non lo vedrei fuoriluogo in una squadra che lotta per non retrocedere). Potrebbe anche essere semplicemente un attaccante da zona CL ma non da squadra che punta a vincere campionati e coppe.

Vedremo, lo seguirò con interesse, questo è certo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> O meglio, per me ha qualità nettamente superiori a quelle di Piatek, un goal in un girone intero di campionato giocando titolare 16 o 17 partite non credo che lo farebbe mai, però si, anche a me da un po’ il sentore di miracolato.
> 
> ...



piatek lo scorso anno buttava giù a spallate kulibaly. fisicamente sembrava un mostro.
questo non lo so non riesco a farmi un' idea con 3 azioni sinceramente. ma così mi è venuto il flash di piatek...

una cosa è certa. haaland con suso e cahla di fianco farebbe forse 2 gol in un girone. non di più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Francamente preferisco i centravanti tecnici come Ibra, Suarez o Firmino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> piatek lo scorso anno buttava giù a spallate kulibaly. fisicamente sembrava un mostro.
> questo non lo so non riesco a farmi un' idea con 3 azioni sinceramente. ma così mi è venuto il flash di piatek...
> 
> una cosa è certa. haaland con suso e cahla di fianco farebbe forse 2 gol in un girone. non di più.



Con Koulibaly ha fatto una grande partita, quella in Milan-Napoli di Coppa Italia dove sembrava Van Basten. Ma per il resto tutte le volte, anche nel periodo di grazia, che gli mettevi un cagnaccio vero alle calcagna lo annullava completamente. Finito il periodo di grazia mettergli contro Skriniar o Troost-Ekong era la stessa roba, sempre la fusione di Beckenbauer e Baresi sembrava. 

Riguardo all’ultima frase ho seri dubbi. Haaland non credo che si sarebbe mangiato i goal di Torino (sia contro il Toro che con la Giuve), e con la Lazio e il Napoli a Milano, tutti goal pesantissimi, oltre che facili da fare per una punta relativamente forte, che ci avrebbero dato sette punti in più, perché avremmo pareggiato con Lazio e Juve e vinto col Toro e col Napoli. Col Toro in particolare si mangiò l’impossibile.

E nemmeno si sarebbe mangiato i goal col Brescia in casa (due goal mangiati simili a quelli con la Spal), quello nel derby su cross di Leao (poi Lukaku segnerà di testa in una azione speculare) e quello a Parma (per fortuna ininfluente visto che poi segnerà Theo).

Di sicuro non sarebbe lì con Immobile ma i suoi 7/8 goal almeno li avrebbe.

Oh ragazzi, ci sono difensori centrali che hanno più goal su azione di Piatek in questo girone di andata, eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con Koulibaly ha fatto una grande partita, quella in Milan-Napoli di Coppa Italia dove sembrava Van Basten. Ma per il resto tutte le volte, anche nel periodo di grazia, che gli mettevi un cagnaccio vero alle calcagna lo annullava completamente. Finito il periodo di grazia mettergli contro Skriniar o Troost-Ekong era la stessa roba, sempre la fusione di Beckenbauer e Baresi sembrava.
> 
> Riguardo all’ultima frase ho seri dubbi. Haaland non credo che si sarebbe mangiato i goal di Torino (sia contro il Toro che con la Giuve), e con la Lazio e il Napoli a Milano, tutti goal pesantissimi, oltre che facili da fare per una punta relativamente forte, che ci avrebbero dato sette punti in più.
> 
> ...



bo.. poi ti va anche in pappa il cervello. non per difendere piatek ma in mezzo a quei 2 cessi di suso e turca sei tipo in un universo parallelo fatto di mostri ed orrore. diventi matto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo.. poi ti va anche in pappa il cervello. non per difendere piatek ma in mezzo a quei 2 cessi di suso e turca sei tipo in un universo parallelo fatto di mostri ed orrore. diventi matto.



Si, poi togli Suso e Chala e fai il 4-4-2 e cosa ottieni? Un goal contro l’ultima in classifica + 2 goal mangiati come un dilettante. Se ne avessi il potere creerei una realtà parallela a questa (così in questa, in quella vera, continuiamo a goderci zio Zlatan  ) nella quale farei giocare Piatek titolare nel 4-4-2 fino a fine anno, senza Suso e Chala, così vorrei vedere che scusa inventerebbero quando arriverà a fine campionato con 4 goal su azione o 5 ad essere larghi.

Ah, la so già “ci vuole tempo a riprendersi dal trauma di aver giocato con Suso e Chala”.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

La scelta di questo giovane può diventare IMPORTANTISSIMA anche per noi..

Può dimostrare che se sei un talento di 20 anni ti conviene passare (come si faceva un tempo) prima in un club dove GIOCHI e dove puoi maturare 3-4 anni prima di puntare ai top club (dove è bene arrivare a 26-27 anni)

Ecco che in questa ottica magari alcuni giovani che finiscono nel mirino di Barca/Real etc potrebbero pensare che per la loro carriera conviene di più un Milan dove giochi che fare anni di panchina al Barca


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con Koulibaly ha fatto una grande partita, quella in Milan-Napoli di Coppa Italia dove sembrava Van Basten. Ma per il resto tutte le volte, anche nel periodo di grazia, che gli mettevi un cagnaccio vero alle calcagna lo annullava completamente. Finito il periodo di grazia mettergli contro Skriniar o Troost-Ekong era la stessa roba, sempre la fusione di Beckenbauer e Baresi sembrava.
> 
> Riguardo all’ultima frase ho seri dubbi. Haaland non credo che si sarebbe mangiato i goal di Torino (sia contro il Toro che con la Giuve), e con la Lazio e il Napoli a Milano, tutti goal pesantissimi, oltre che facili da fare per una punta relativamente forte, che ci avrebbero dato sette punti in più, perché avremmo pareggiato con Lazio e Juve e vinto col Toro e col Napoli. Col Toro in particolare si mangiò l’impossibile.
> 
> ...



Il paragone fra Haaland e Piatek non regge. Parliamo di un ragazzo, il norvegese, che ha ben altra velocità, ben altra forza nelle gambe e qualità atletiche ricevute da madre natura quasi ridicole per un ragazzo di 19 anni. 
Io ritengo che se Haaland non può diventare un mostro nel suo ruolo, allora non lo può diventare nessuno. È chiaro che poi nel calcio può succedere qualsiasi cosa. Mi ricordo di un certo Freddy Adu che a 18 paragonavano addirittura a Pelé: ne avete sentito parlare poi? Senza andar troppo lontano vi sono casi come Januzaj, Dolberg, Mastour, ecc... Nessuno dice che Haaland é già un mostro.
Ma non venite a dirmi che ci sono 19enni forti, o quanto meno impattanti, come il norvegese, nel calcio moderno. 

Non ho capito perché De Ligt ha tutto per diventare un fenomeno e invece Haaland ancora deve dimostrare, questo dico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il paragone fra Haaland e Piatek non regge. Parliamo di un ragazzo, il norvegese, che ha ben altra velocità, ben altra forza nelle gambe e qualità atletiche ricevute da madre natura quasi ridicole per un ragazzo di 19 anni.
> Io ritengo che se Haaland non può diventare un mostro nel suo ruolo, allora non lo può diventare nessuno. È chiaro che poi nel calcio può succedere qualsiasi cosa. Mi ricordo di un certo Freddy Adu che a 18 paragonavano addirittura a Pelé: ne avete sentito parlare poi? Senza andar troppo lontano vi sono casi come Januzaj, Dolberg, Mastour, ecc... Nessuno dice che Haaland é già un mostro.
> Ma non venite a dirmi che ci sono 19enni forti, o quanto meno impattanti, come il norvegese, nel calcio moderno.
> 
> Non ho capito perché De Ligt ha tutto per diventare un fenomeno e invece Haaland ancora deve dimostrare, questo dico.



Ma io sono il primo a dire che Haaland sia ben altra roba, eh.

Vedere cosa scrivevo qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> O meglio, per me ha qualità nettamente superiori a quelle di Piatek, un goal in un girone intero di campionato giocando titolare 16 o 17 partite non credo che lo farebbe mai, però si, anche a me da un po’ il sentore di miracolato.
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2020)

Vediamo se ci becco pure questa volta.... per me è un altro ennesimo fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono il primo a dire che Haaland sia ben altra roba, eh.
> 
> Vedere cosa scrivevo qui



Mi ero perso questo tuo commento, in quello cui ho risposto sembrava fossi di avviso diverso, chiedo scusa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mi ero perso questo tuo commento, in quello cui ho risposto sembrava fossi di avviso diverso, chiedo scusa.



Figurati.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vediamo se ci becco pure questa volta.... per me è un altro ennesimo fuoco di paglia.



Non convince del tutto nemmeno me...ho visto solo i video di highlights, ma pur essendo alto non vedo tutte queste qualità fisiche e tecniche, sembra eccellere soprattutto per il senso del gol. E' da vedere se si confermerà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non convince del tutto nemmeno me...ho visto solo i video di highlights, ma pur essendo alto non vedo tutte queste qualità fisiche e tecniche, sembra eccellere soprattutto per il senso del gol. E' da vedere se si confermerà.



Eccelle perchè è Inzaghi con la fisicità di Vieri e la velocità di Weah.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Eccelle perchè è Inzaghi con la fisicità di Vieri e la velocità di Weah.



Guarda, anche io credevo che con il suo metro e 90 fosse un tipo di giocatore alla Vieri, ma nel 90% delle reti che ho visto sfrutta ottimi movimenti e fiuto del gol. Vieri andava via di prepotenza a 3 difensori, questo non l'ho mai visto fare niente di simile. Anche come velocità non è niente di così eccezionale mi sembra. 

Poi oh, da noi sarebbe il Messia, intendiamoci.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2020)

non ho visto la partita ovviamente,ma leggo che ha segnato una doppietta.
5 goal in 2 partite


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ho visto la partita ovviamente,ma leggo che ha segnato una doppietta.
> 5 goal in 2 partite



Pazzesco, in meno di 180 minuti soprattutto!


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2020)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, in meno di 180 minuti soprattutto!



In meno di *sessanta minuti*, in realtà. Un gol ogni 12 (DODICI) minuti


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Impatto con la Bundesliga impressionante..ricordo solo un giovane impattare in modo così impressionante col calcio top ed era un certo Pato..


----------



## Andris (1 Febbraio 2020)

doppietta pure oggi pomeriggio


----------



## LukeLike (18 Febbraio 2020)

Menomale che la Rube ha preso Kulusekku... questo è troppo troppo forte...


----------



## numero 3 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Ricorda un po' Adriano...cmq fenomeno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Febbraio 2020)

Il secondo gol col PSG fa capire perché sto ragazzo sia anormale. Pur essendo scoordinato calcia col mancino dritto per dritto con una forza assurda e Navas neanche la vede.
Ma attualmente non é mica ai livelli del pippetta Higuain


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Ma che roba è questo qui? Non sembra umano. Ha 19 anni...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Il secondo gol è strapotere puro. C’è poco da aspettare e valutare. È un mostro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Oltre ai gol ieri ho visto un'azione dove rinvia di testa su calcio d'angolo in difesa. Lui torna di corsa verso la porta avversaria ma pare che sia accelerato rispetto ai compagni, una roba assurda, soprattutto per la sua altezza. Questo non è umano.


----------



## Albijol (19 Febbraio 2020)

Godo per Paratici che era ad un passo dal prenderlo


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Oltre ai gol ieri ho visto un'azione dove rinvia di testa su calcio d'angolo in difesa. Lui torna di corsa verso la porta avversaria ma pare che sia accelerato rispetto ai compagni, una roba assurda, soprattutto per la sua altezza. Questo non è umano.



Ha fatto i 60 metri quasi con lo stesso tempo del record del mondo.
Considera però che i 60 metri a cui si fa riferimento si disputano indoor mentre lui ha corso coi tacchetti e su un campo di erba.
Quelle immagini che citi fanno impressione, andava al triplo degli altri.
Sembra non umano.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Come scrivevo mesi fa, in tempi non sospetti, il Milan che sogno io prende Haaland non Ibra.

Adesso tutti stanno vedendo questo fenomeno, ma è tardi. Questi giocatori, quelli che segnano una generazione, vanno scovati quando vanno a scuola. Dopo è troppo tardi, dopo il Milan non lo prendono nemmeno in considerazione.


----------



## RickyB83 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Sembra jesse plemons l'attore di breaking bad..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Oltre ai gol ieri ho visto un'azione dove rinvia di testa su calcio d'angolo in difesa. Lui torna di corsa verso la porta avversaria ma *pare che sia accelerato rispetto ai compagni, una roba assurda, soprattutto per la sua altezza*. Questo non è umano.



Secondo me sarebbe ora di sfatare sto mito che alto=lento..ma dove sta scritto? è un vecchio retaggio di atleti anni 80/90 che erano i classici "pali della luce" su tutti mi viene in mente il leggendario Koller..
Bolt l'uomo più veloce della storia è perfino più alto di Halaand..in realtà le leve lunghe se accompagnate da una corretta meccanica di corsa AIUTANO la velocità (è anche logica visto che con un passo solo faccio più strada)...semmai essere bassi aiuta in termini di rapidità nel brevissimo ma non certo nell'allungo...

Questo ragazzo ha doti pazzesche..e si sta confermando..ora va solo capito se è un anno d'oro, o se farà la storia


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

Io ero uno di quelli che diceva calma, dicendo che era indubbiamente fortissimo (non fai quei gol in champions sennò) ma che ci voleva un esame di maturità.
Per ora mi pare che l'esame lo stia superando di *strapotenza*.
Fà cose probabilmente mai viste nel gioco del calcio, uno così alto ma così veloce nel calcio non si è mai visto, perchè non è giusto paragonarlo a Bolt o Carl Lewis (1.88 quest'ultimo), perchè e lo dico da non intenditore non mi pare ci siano stati tanti sprinter così alti e di così grande successo.
Haaland è un caso su un milione, non ricordo a mente altri giocatori così alti ma allo stesso tempo così devastanti in velocità, il primo Drogba forse ma parliamo di un 1.88.
Tra i grandi lungagnoni del calcio credo che brilli solo il primo Ibrahimovic, che non è mai stato comunque un fulmine di guerra ovviamente ma che i suoi gol in verticale li ha fatti.
Per ora sta stupendo il mondo ed il Borussia è la sua squadra, ha dei laterali fantastici che sanno sempre metterlo in ottime condizioni per segnare.
Vediamo come affronterà mentalmente un periodo senza segnare.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe ora di sfatare sto mito che alto=lento..ma dove sta scritto? è un vecchio retaggio di atleti anni 80/90 che erano i classici "pali della luce" su tutti mi viene in mente il leggendario Koller..
> Bolt l'uomo più veloce della storia è perfino più alto di Halaand..in realtà le leve lunghe se accompagnate da una corretta meccanica di corsa AIUTANO la velocità (è anche logica visto che con un passo solo faccio più strada)...semmai essere bassi aiuta in termini di rapidità nel brevissimo ma non certo nell'allungo...
> 
> Questo ragazzo ha doti pazzesche..e si sta confermando..ora va solo capito se è un anno d'oro, o se farà la storia



Beh ovvio che lunghe leve aiutano e non poco nella corsa senza palla...
Avere il baricentro alto però è altrettanto indubbio che non agevola nel controllo della palla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io ero uno di quelli che diceva calma, dicendo che era indubbiamente fortissimo (non fai quei gol in champions sennò) ma che ci voleva un esame di maturità.
> Per ora mi pare che l'esame lo stia superando di *strapotenza*.
> Fà cose probabilmente mai viste nel gioco del calcio, uno così alto ma così veloce nel calcio non si è mai visto, perchè non è giusto paragonarlo a Bolt o Carl Lewis (1.88 quest'ultimo), perchè e lo dico da non intenditore non mi pare ci siano stati tanti sprinter così alti e di così grande successo.
> Haaland è un caso su un milione,* non ricordo a mente altri giocatori così alti ma allo stesso tempo così devastanti in velocità, il primo Drogba forse ma parliamo di un 1.88*.
> ...



Sacrilegio!!!!

Marco Van Basten 1.88
Ruud Gullit 1.91

Per i loro tempi erano dei GIGANTI ma in velocità in campo aperto non li teneva nessuno


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come scrivevo mesi fa, in tempi non sospetti, il Milan che sogno io prende Haaland non Ibra.
> 
> Adesso tutti stanno vedendo questo fenomeno, ma è tardi. Questi giocatori, quelli che segnano una generazione, vanno scovati quando vanno a scuola. Dopo è troppo tardi, dopo il Milan non lo prendono nemmeno in considerazione.



D'accordo con te. Chissa' quando vedremo giocatori di questo tipo al Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio che lunghe leve aiutano e non poco nella corsa senza palla...
> Avere il baricentro alto però è altrettanto indubbio che non agevola nel controllo della palla.



Concordo, ma infatti non mi pare che come controllo di palla sia Messi..è anche vero che se sei molto alto difendi meglio la palla e lo spazio (Ibra docet)
Il ragazzo ha doti incredibili ma mi auguro per lui abbia anche articolazioni adeguate perché in questo genere di giocatori ginocchia e caviglie sono i più grandi punti interrogativi..specie se sovreccitate dallo stile di gioco come fa lui


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2020)

letto su sky sport:

record mondo 60 m 6,34 secondi

record Haaland 60 m 6,55 secondi


è un velocista in pratica


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> letto su sky sport:
> 
> record mondo 60 m 6,34 secondi
> 
> ...



Sono robe da giornalisti..
Uno corre i 60 metri partendo da fermo e inoltre vanno aggiunti i tempi di riflesso allo start..non ha senso misurare con uno che parte in movimento oltretutto scegliendo in modo arbitrario la partenza..

Il ragazzo è molto veloce, basta guardarlo..il resto è scrittura creativa


----------



## Route66 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> letto su sky sport:
> 
> record mondo 60 m 6,34 secondi
> 
> ...



Ho visto su Sky ieri sera quel servizio e a parte i numeri che lasciano il tempo che trovano fa davvero impressione il video con lui evidenziato da un cerchio giallo....sembra avesse un moto sotto!!


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono robe da giornalisti..
> Uno corre i 60 metri partendo da fermo e inoltre vanno aggiunti i tempi di riflesso allo start..non ha senso misurare con uno che parte in movimento oltretutto scegliendo in modo arbitrario la partenza..
> 
> Il ragazzo è molto veloce, basta guardarlo..il resto è scrittura creativa



non si riferisce a ieri.
ieri era 6,64 
entrambi da fermi,penso in qualche allenamento avranno cronometrato.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2020)

In gol anche oggi. 

Le cose son due o questo sta vivendo la stagione della vita oppure siamo di fronte ad un giocatore che segnerà il calcio per almeno 15 anni.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come scrivevo mesi fa, in tempi non sospetti, il Milan che sogno io prende Haaland non Ibra.
> 
> Adesso tutti stanno vedendo questo fenomeno, ma è tardi. Questi giocatori, quelli che segnano una generazione, vanno scovati quando vanno a scuola. Dopo è troppo tardi, dopo il Milan non lo prendono nemmeno in considerazione.



Ormai giocatori del genere sono fuori portata da quando hanno 15 anni, quando vedi gente come lui e De ligt che al primo trasferimento va a guadagnare 6-7-8 milioni netti capisci che il calcio è diventato una plutocrazia assoluta.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Novembre 2020)

Ne ha fatti 4 pure stasera.

Ma quanto segna?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ne ha fatti 4 pure stasera.
> 
> Ma quanto segna?



Dovrà essere il post-Ibra, questo. Ora pensiamo a (minimo) qualificarci in CL per due anni di fila, poi tutta su Haaland.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dovrà essere il post-Ibra, questo. Ora pensiamo a (minimo) qualificarci in CL per due anni di fila, poi tutta su Haaland.



Andava preso prima, quando se ne parlava, sognatelo adesso.

Toglitelo dalla testa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andava preso prima, quando se ne parlava, sognatelo adesso.
> 
> Toglitelo dalla testa



Vedremo come saremo messi tra un paio d’anni, ora è prematuro. In due anni possono succedere tante cose, se l’anno scorso in questo periodo qualcuno ci avesse detto che, adesso, saremmo stati messi così, nessuno ci avrebbe creduto, nessuno. Tutti dicevano che anche solo prima di tornare contender per un titolo importante sarebbero serviti una decina d’anni, minimo tra i cinque e i dieci. Come se il futuro fosse già scritto.

Vedremo nel 2022, quale sarà la nostra situazione, se saremo ancora con Elio(tt) e così via.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vedremo come saremo messi tra un paio d’anni, ora è prematuro. In due anni possono succedere tante cose, se l’anno scorso in questo periodo qualcuno ci avesse detto che, adesso, saremmo stati messi così, nessuno ci avrebbe creduto, nessuno. Tutti dicevano che anche solo prima di tornare contender per un titolo importante sarebbero serviti una decina d’anni, minimo tra i cinque e i dieci.
> 
> Vedremo nel 2022, quale sarà la nostra situazione, se saremo ancora con Elio(tt) e così via.



Questo va al Real, al City, Utd, o al Bayern post Lewandoski


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo va al Real, al City, Utd, o al Bayern post Lewandoski



Può darsi. Se qualcuno un anno fa mi avesse detto ciò che sarebbe successo da Giugno 2020 in poi mai ci avrei creduto, perciò staremo a vedere. La realtà è in continuo movimento.

Magari tra due anni saremo in mano a qualcuno che ci sponsorizzerà anche i tampax delle fidanzate dei nostri calciatori e avremo oltre il doppio del fatturato che abbiamo ora (che sarebbe uno starting point, perché un Milan al massimo del potenziale non potrebbe fatturare meno del Bayern, Bayern che peraltro gioca in un campionato che, se Milano si riprende, sarà sempre inferiore alla Serie A, dove esistono tre grandi mentre in Germania ne esiste solo una: arrivare quindi al fatturato attuale dell’Inda sarebbe considerabile un inizio, non certo un punto di arrivo), non lo sappiamo.

Io sono dell’idea ad esempio che tornando in CL e ottenendo l’approvazione per lo stadio (cosa che non potrà che succedere, dopo la sbloccastadi di due mesi fa) andremo venduti in un attimo, poi que sera sera.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Novembre 2020)

ma le vedete le partite del dortmund? Difendono in 4/% ed attaccano in 6.. ad haaland non viene mai chiesto di tornare in difesa ma rimane sempre sulla linea di centrocampo e quindi absta lanciarlo ed è goal.. in italia si chiede all'0attaccante di tornare sulla trequarti difensiva a difendere..


----------



## numero 3 (21 Novembre 2020)

Fenomeno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2020)

Comunque questi del Dortmund lavorano proprio bene. A parte Haaland, hanno Moukoko e Reyna... ne sfornano un paio l’anno... sempre grandissimi talenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dovrà essere il post-Ibra, questo. Ora pensiamo a (minimo) qualificarci in CL per due anni di fila, poi tutta su Haaland.


Per giugno sogno Aguero...


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Novembre 2020)

Questo è gia del bayern.
Sapete che in Bundes è quasi peggio che da noi.
Il dortmund fa finta di competere ma poi gli vende tutti.
Lewandowski, Hummels, Gotze...
Poi glieli ridanno quando sono spremuti e bolliti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Novembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per giugno sogno Aguero...



Aguero + Zlatan?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è gia del bayern.
> Sapete che in Bundes è quasi peggio che da noi.
> Il dortmund fa finta di competere ma poi gli vende tutti.
> Lewandowski, Hummels, Gotze...
> Poi glieli ridanno quando sono spremuti e bolliti...



be ci sono andati a zero se non sbaglio.

comunque questo ha una cattiveria che ricorda inzaghi. impressionante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be ci sono andati a zero se non sbaglio.



Si, del resto in Germania c’è una sola grande, le altre sono tutte vassalle, delle Romette deluxe, non c’è nessuna grande vera in Germania, a parte i bavaresi.

In Italia un Milan o un Inter che dovessero perdere uno come Lewa a zero a favore dei gobbi sarebbe impensabile, grazie a Dio. Che poi è la ragione per la quale appena la Serie A tornerà ciò che deve essere, cioè con le tre grandi tutte al top (e siamo sulla buona strada), non potrà che tornare ad essere superiore alla Bundesliga.

Comunque indipendentemente dalle possibilità di prendere Haaland oppure no, quando Ibra si ritirerà dal calcio giocato, cioè con ogni probabilità a fine stagione 2021/2022, dovremo assolutamente prendere un centravanti capace di fare la differenza.

E capace di farla nel momento stesso in cui lo prenderemo, non “un domani”, “quando crescerà”, “se messo in condizione”, “se servito bene”, “se sostenuto e preso per la manina da ambiente e società” ecc ecc ecc, e tutti gli ifs and buts che abbiamo usato per giustificare i brocchi sesquipedali che abbiamo avuto come centravanti dal post-Ibra in poi (brocchi per i quali la narrativa comune era “vedrete appena andranno via da qui e con giocatori veri a fianco, cosa faranno”).

Se c’è una cosa che abbiamo appurato aldilà di ogni ragionevole dubbio, dall’Estate 2012 al Gennaio 2020, è che al Milan i “centravanti gregari” non funzionano. Al Milan per far bene in un ruolo simile, che è probabilmente il più delicato di tutti, devi essere un fuoriclasse, ed esserlo già quando vieni preso, non in qualche vaga, astratta, ipotetica prospettiva futura. Fine. 

Quindi mi aspetto che, che sia con Haaland o con altri, la società si stia organizzando per tempo per il post-Ibra. Perché non possiamo permetterci di tornare ad essere quelli che “ah, se avessimo il trio del 2009 Busquets, Xavi e Iniesta a centrocampo, con Bale e Ribery degli anni d’oro come esterni d’attacco, anche XYZ (leggi: nome dell’attaccante carneade di turno) farebbe ventordici goal a stagione”. Ci siamo già passati attraverso quella fase, e non vorremo né dovremo riviverla. 

Per nessuna ragione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aguero + Zlatan?


Eh magari...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è gia del bayern.
> Sapete che in Bundes è quasi peggio che da noi.
> Il dortmund fa finta di competere ma poi gli vende tutti.
> Lewandowski, Hummels, Gotze...
> Poi glieli ridanno quando sono spremuti e bolliti...


Mah... francamente non credo. Il procuratore è Raiola, andrà da chi offre di più. Il giocatore è fortissimo e i gol li fa, ma a ridosso può disporre di una qualità che poche squadre al mondo possono garantire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Novembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh magari...



Magari, si...

Ma con Idiott scordiamocelo.

Basti vedere i nomi che si fanno per il difensore centrale, si parlava di Milenkovic, Fofana, Ajer ecc e noi andiamo su... Lovato.

Che per carità, a me piace e l’ultima partita contro di noi l’ho lodato, ma deve ancora crescere tanto, Leao gli è andato via quasi sempre. Potrebbe essere potenzialmente un centrale da Milan del futuro? Assolutamente, secondo me, ma attualmente non credo abbia le capacità per essere il titolare del Milan. E noi, incidentalmente, è di un centrale titolare che necessitiamo, di uno che abbia le capacità e le caratteristiche per essere il centrale difensivo titolare del Milan OGGI, non che potrebbe diventarlo in un futuro non specificato.

Purtroppo Idiott confermerà i miei timori, temo, e cioè che Ibra è stata la classica rondine che non fa primavera, rondine arrivata solo grazie alla (benedetta, a questo punto) sconfitta umiliante di Bergamo che, unita ad una situazione di classifica drammatica, l’ha portato a fare quella “deroga”. Sono sempre più convinto che se avessimo vinto a Bergamo con gollettino a porta vuota di Piatek su assist di Suso avremmo poi passato la seconda metà di stagione a “valorizzare” (verbo chiave per le proprietà speculatrici) il polacco e lo spagnolo, e ora chissà dove e cosa saremmo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Magari, si...
> 
> Ma con Idiott scordiamocelo.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d’accordo con te. Senza una commistione di giovani e giocatori esperti che abbiano dimostrato qualcosa a livello internazionale non vai da nessuna parte. Ibra e Kjaer hanno migliorato tantissimo i rispettivi reparti. Bennacer poi si è rivelato un giocatore fenomenale, facendo aumentare esponenzialmente anche il rendimento del presidente. 
Aguero assieme a Ibra sarebbe fantastico, un attaccante che adoro. Chioso dicendo che anche Mbappé andrebbe bene


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2020)

Non credo si sia mai visto un giocatore di questa stazza che da il meglio di se quando può attaccare lo spazio dietro la difesa, da questo punto di vista la scelta di andare in Bundes, e specialmente al BVB, è stata estremamente intelligente.
Giocatore pazzesco, se riuscisse anche a raffinare un po' la tecnica sarebbe la fine per tutti.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Novembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque questi del Dortmund lavorano proprio bene. A parte Haaland, hanno Moukoko e Reyna... ne sfornano un paio l’anno... sempre grandissimi talenti.



Una volta vidi un servizio su come lavorano in allenamento al Dortmund..io metterei in evidenza le loro metodologie tecniche..loro prendono i ragazzini..li formano ma li preparano al grande calcio con una palestra di vita e di allenamenti che sono molto avanzati..
Haaland è forte ma al Dortmund lavorano benissimo in tanti campi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Una volta vidi un servizio su come lavorano in allenamento al Dortmund..io metterei in evidenza le loro metodologie tecniche..loro prendono i ragazzini..li formano ma li preparano al grande calcio con una palestra di vita e di allenamenti che sono molto avanzati..
> Haaland è forte ma al Dortmund lavorano benissimo in tanti campi


Effettivamente c'è molta competenza dietro l'acquisto e la crescita di determinati giocatori. Sempre stati simpatici i gialloneri, benchè teteski. Saranno i colori, sarà lo stadio, sarà la finale di Champions vinta 3-1 contro la Juve data per strafavorita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non credo si sia mai visto un giocatore di questa stazza che da il meglio di se quando può attaccare lo spazio dietro la difesa, da questo punto di vista la scelta di andare in Bundes, e specialmente al BVB, è stata estremamente intelligente.
> Giocatore pazzesco, se riuscisse anche a raffinare un po' la tecnica sarebbe la fine per tutti.



Veramente. È un mostro ragazzi. Poi, per quelle poche che ho visto, mi è sembrato uno che per segnare non deve essere servito per forza, ma è anche in grado di fare la giocata, di crearsi l'occasione.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Novembre 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Veramente. È un mostro ragazzi. Poi, per quelle poche che ho visto, mi è sembrato uno che per segnare non deve essere servito per forza, ma è anche in grado di fare la giocata, di crearsi l'occasione.



Ciao Fabry sono d'accordissimo con te. Il ragazzo è letteralmente illegale. Ma quanto è forte . 
Va a mille nonostante sia alto come Kareem Abdul Jabar e ha una fredezza paurosa davanti alla porta. Grandissimo! 
Menomale che non sia andato dai carcerati menomale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao Fabry sono d'accordissimo con te. Il ragazzo è letteralmente illegale. Ma quanto è forte .
> Va a mille nonostante sia alto come Kareem Abdul Jabar e ha una fredezza paurosa davanti alla porta. Grandissimo!
> Menomale che non sia andato dai carcerati menomale



Kareem! Rispetto solo per aver citato uno dei grandi del Basket ahaha


----------

